# Pics of my Big Boat.



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats a sick ride


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That boat reaks of fishability  , aeon really is stepping it up! I like the slight bow rise, and the livewell setup. I also like the engine bracket. I got to run a boat that had one and it sure is nice when your goin semi shallow to try and catch mullet.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Also, who makes that swim platform?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2011)

custom made by Aeon.

If you would like to see the build thread click on this link.

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?7421-Resurrected-Aeon-23-build-thread-lots-of-pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2011)

The Porta Bracket is a must have. I can idle in 18 inches and when I'm cruising I raise the motor to the optimal height so I can maximize my fuel economy. Plus you can really raise it up and shoot a rooster tail ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Do u know how much the platform was?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2011)

I believe it was a 300 dollars but don't quote me on it. Do you want some additional pics of it?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm $300 is a bit out of my range.. It does look sick tho. Definately worth the money. Definately looks sturdy!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm 220 lbs and with full dive gear standing on the drop in ladder the thing doesn't even budge, it's definitely solid.


----------

